# I'm stumped..



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've attempted and at times got em pretty close ...This one has me scratchin my head..

4'' paint brush..twist and pull? Small round brush twist and pull?

The elderly lady asked me If I could match up this texture her husband did 40 years ago. I said.. Honey...Probably not! But i'll try my best.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> ....


looks like a fun one...but you will eat good if she like you:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> ....


looks like he rolled it on very wet then did the twist and shake then pull:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Cement sponge


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Cement sponge


thats a sea sponge :yes: did you get that from the red sea


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Here it is.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I did a repair job and I had to match this...could not find a tile knife to match it


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I did a repair job and I had to match this...could not find a tile knife to match it


MAYBEE a rake?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Cement sponge


Glenn ...My mind was so set on brushes I didn't think about the sponge..
I think your right..:thumbup: Back in those days the diy sponge texture was a common texture. I'll see what i can come up with in the tool shed tomorrow night..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> MAYBEE a rake?


that is what I needed (would of cut it down a little but I like it):thumbup:


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Sea sponge, hahaha, we do one of those a month...

But we cant get real seasponges here anymore, so we rip out little pieces of the sponget to get that airy texture to it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks very close....I still feel it was a brush tex.


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Aha, another thing!

This used to be put on with lime plaster, well, most of the stuff I come across. 

Use thick mug and a hair of primer and it'll give you more grip ( bigger/smaller) stalactites.

That's prolly the only difference between those 2 textures (yours versus the sea sponge sample)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd have to agree with Mr. Brightstar. It looks like it was rolled on pretty thick, and then a twist and lift. You might be able to match it with a small round brush. Good luck buddy!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

It may have some sand thrown in the mix as well


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

get a 40 year old paint brush and see if that helps


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I did a repair job and I had to match this...could not find a tile knife to match it


small notched trowel? like for tile


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I used a 6'' round brush...It looked good enough to get paid!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2014)

Makitaboy said:


> Sea sponge, hahaha, we do one of those a month...
> 
> But we cant get real seasponges here anymore, so we rip out little pieces of the sponget to get that airy texture to it



Might try one of these.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Martha-Stewart-Living-Natural-Sea-Sponge-A-99598/202724933


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Gary said:


> Might try one of these.


Hahaha! Sorry, that made me laugh.
Compliments of Martha Stewart :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I've attempted and at times got em pretty close ...This one has me scratchin my head..
> 
> 4'' paint brush..twist and pull? Small round brush twist and pull?
> 
> The elderly lady asked me If I could match up this texture her husband did 40 years ago. I said.. Honey...Probably not! But i'll try my best.


Moore look up stipple brush!:thumbsup:
Thats what would have been used as i have done that stuff before!:yes:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Sorry, that made me laugh.
> Compliments of Martha Stewart :thumbsup:


Dammit PT, it's a good thing lol! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ocre0kXgvg


----------

